# which bit is this?



## imafan (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi,
I'm trying to get a bit that would match this cabinet door/drawer edge to re-create some missing doors but couldn't find one that match exactly. Anyone familiar with this style could tell me which bit?

Thanks!
Billy


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Billy

Looks like it will take two bits to get the profile you want..

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-pc-1-2-SH-Hor...50386QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-PC-1-2-SH-Doo...50386QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

OR

#1703 Cove
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/raised_panel_router_bits2.html

Window Sill Edge Router Bits
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...rthtml/pages/rail_and_stile_router_bits2.html



=====


imafan said:


> Hi,
> I'm trying to get a bit that would match this cabinet door/drawer edge to re-create some missing doors but couldn't find one that match exactly. Anyone familiar with this style could tell me which bit?
> 
> Thanks!
> Billy


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

It looks like the 99-064 below:


----------



## imafan (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks!


----------

